# For whats its worth.....



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

A good hard steady rain yesterday in Chaffee County, the Ark was flowing brown today. Pine/duff debris deposited near Ruby Mtn, Hecla was running last night. More rain today in Salida, but not like yesterday. Flow up over 700 cfs today too. And we get to have campfires again. The rain dances must have worked, we were really in rough shape. Praise to the rain gods and keep it coming!


----------

